
Ask HN: Best language to use for a new static site generator? - johnnycarcin
Yes, there are a TON of existing static site generators out there, I know. I&#x27;d like to learn a new language&#x2F;toolset and think a static site generator would be a fun project. Ideally the language would have good templating&#x2F;macro&#x2F;pre-processing support. It also can&#x27;t be golang since that is my preferred language already.I&#x27;d also like to stay away from the more common languages like Python and JavaScript.<p>Initially I was thinking of just playing around with M4, but that is kind of boring haha. Maybe a lisp? C? Awk+sed haha.<p>Just looking for a fun holiday project<p>EDIT:
Here are a few I stumbled across the other day that I thought were pretty neat:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;datagrok&#x2F;makebakery
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;m4-bloggery.invergo.net&#x2F;fossil&#x2F;home
======
jjjbokma
Haskell? Raku (former Perl 6)?

FWIW, I wrote a static site generator [0] in Perl and in Python. Both are
single file programs that generate the same output given the same input, which
was a challenge in itself.

[0] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

